# Pics And Vids From Mulberry Creek



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

We had a blast this past Saturday, water was still a little cool but not bad after you were in it for a little while. Only one casualty, the 4 seater RZR blew his transmission. And I tore a rear outer boot. Here are a few pics and vids. Not sure why youtube keeps showing it in low quality, it looks great on 360p. The couple of the RZR deep, he had 5" Outkast lift and 32 terms and water still over the bed. LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------

